# Basic jerky FAQ



## basstronics (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a basic jerky FAQ?

I have an MES 40 and AMZNPS, seasoning and Im ready to try this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2012)

There is no specific list but for Recipes, Search...Jerky Recipes...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=jerky+recipes

For Help with Jerky, Search...Jerky Help...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=jerky+help

To see other folks Jerky and how they did it, Search...Jerky...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=jerky

Lots of info to pour over. If you have a specific question, post it in the Making Jerky Forum...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/131/making-jerky

Hope this helps...JJ


----------



## basstronics (May 5, 2012)

Well tonight was the night. I am pretty happy.

With the MES40 I can put 3 jerky racks on the top rack, 4 on the lowers. I only had 3 jerky racks and I put about 1Lb per rack.

So 3Lbs raw meat. The meat I used came from a local butcher, it was ground round steak. They tried steering me to the ground chuck for added fat- but I stuck to the lean (and Im glad!).

I used Hi Mountain standard jerky mix. My local grocer had it on the shelf (rumor has it the meat department guy is a regular member here). I mixed up for 3 Lbs ground meat style, added water per instructions. Then the nut in me, I poured in a fair amount of Kinkoman Teryaki (extra ginger).

I put her in at 150 and the last hour up to 160. I burned thru 1 row of pellets in the Amazen smoker. I used a mix of Oak and Hickory.

The first few tastes its got a good strong flavor and a truck load of smoke flavor. Came out well for sure first time. Got another batch to do tomorrow morning.


----------



## jp61 (May 5, 2012)

Nice job, they look great!


----------



## basstronics (May 28, 2012)

My second batch was something my Uncle mixed up. It smelled and looked like canned dog food. It didnt come out so I never posted on it.

Im about to go round #2 of my own jerk. This time I bought meat from a different butcher. It is ground Sirloin. It is also ground MUCH finer than the other meat I used. Also I have a new jerky seasoning- Hi Mountain Teryaki. I also have some Teryaki to glaze over it before and during smoke. I did this with a small batch of leftovers on my Uncles run and it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## basstronics (Jun 9, 2012)

I did my personal second batch of jerky two weeks ago. 3Lbs ground sirloin. THis time I used the Hi Mountain Teryaki and brushed just the tops in Kinkomann Teryaki (the select stuff not cheap crap). I also used OAK as a small base layer and CHERRY as the larger main layer in my amazen pellet smoker. The results were AWESOME!!!!! The jerky lasted about a week after everyone got a taste and took some...

So now Im doing jerky on large scale.

I got 10 Lbs mixed up in 3 flavors for 3 different effects.

MES 40, 12 Eastman drying racks & a Cabelas jerky gun.

Going to start her tonight and take them off in the morning.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 9, 2012)

if your interested the meat guy at  your local grocery store might be able to fix you up with a more cost effective jerky seasoning

and cure.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   just ask him...I heard he's a horses A** but loves to talk smokers!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## basstronics (Jun 9, 2012)

I suppose you are that Butcher?

I bought my first thing of Hi Mountain at Millers.

Im all ears for other suggestions. Ive seen a ton of recipes and such but theres to much to just keep trying. The way I figured is at least it will come out good due to the Hi Mountain. Adding the sauces only makes it better.

My biggest complaint is finding quality meat. My first go around I got ground sirloin from Prairie Market in Fremont. This meat was good but the grind was very coarse. It was also expensive at $4.50 lbs. Last time and this one I am using Tanks ground sirloin "Supreme" which they ground fresh for me while I waited this morning. Costs $3.50 Lbs. I like the ground sirloin but I would like less fat... And its to much work to grind at home...

Pics to come.

Hi Mountain Mandarin Teryaki basted with kikkoman Takumi Teryaki

Hi Mountain Bourban BBQ basted with Sweet Baby Rays regular

Hi Mountain Regular with 8 TBSP of Sambal Oelek Chili paste and basted with Habenero Pineapple hot sauce... Oh yeah!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Stop in sometime and I can show you what I have to offer. It is a basic jerky mix that I buy by the case from one of our suppliers . Then I do what you do and add different flavors to it. My wife loves the super garlicy beef jerky I have come up with. The honey BBQ turky jerky is pretty good also.

As for grind I suggest that you look for something to be on sale and ask for that to be ground.  Not sure about Tanks but last I heard they were not to pleased with that type of request.we have top sirloin steak on sale this week for 4,99 lb and would grind it for free...but just for you ! since you are a member here. SHHHHHHH!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 later

SOB(mark)


----------



## basstronics (Jun 12, 2012)

9Lbs raw meat in = 4.5 Lbs done jerky

My AMZNPS let me down this run, a few times... The pellets must of got some moisture somehow. They stopped burning after the first row. I relit the other end when I noticed (this was done overnight so lost somewhere around 4 hrs smoke) and it died before the center row again...

All in all I learned I cant overload the smoker it will leave meat raw. The racks need the extra space the feet provide to dry properly. So 3 per rack on top rack, 4 per rack on the lower providing it will fit.

Tod really should come up with a stainless tent hood to go over this thing!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks pretty darn good! I've never tried Hi Mountain kits, always use Hi Country or some of the recipes on here. Ever try whole muscle jerky? That's all I make and save the ground stuff for snack sticks and summer sausage.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks pretty darn good! I've never tried Hi Mountain kits, always use Hi Country or some of the recipes on here. Ever try whole muscle jerky? That's all I make and save the ground stuff for snack sticks and summer sausage.


Your right SH

Hi Country is far superior than HM. IMHO HM sux


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

nepas said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty darn good! I've never tried Hi Mountain kits, always use Hi Country or some of the recipes on here. Ever try whole muscle jerky? That's all I make and save the ground stuff for snack sticks and summer sausage.
> ...


I've also made your recipes for Spicy Pepperoni and this one of yours: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103219/sticks-for-me

Both turned out really good and sure didn't last long!


----------



## basstronics (Feb 6, 2013)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Stop in sometime and I can show you what I have to offer. It is a basic jerky mix that I buy by the case from one of our suppliers . Then I do what you do and add different flavors to it. My wife loves the super garlicy beef jerky I have come up with. The honey BBQ turky jerky is pretty good also.
> 
> As for grind I suggest that you look for something to be on sale and ask for that to be ground.  Not sure about Tanks but last I heard they were not to pleased with that type of request.we have top sirloin steak on sale this week for 4,99 lb and would grind it for free...but just for you ! since you are a member here. SHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> ...


Finally got to meet Mark and buy some meat from him. Talked a little smoker but couldnt get carried away since the mans at work.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahhh whatever!!   Its good to be the boss!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As long as I'm talking about meat in some way, I'm still working!

Remind me next time and I'll show ya what jerky seasoning i'm using.

SOB


----------



## charcoal junkie (Feb 16, 2013)

Basstronics said:


> 9Lbs raw meat in = 4.5 Lbs done jerky
> 
> My AMZNPS let me down this run, a few times... The pellets must of got some moisture somehow. They stopped burning after the first row. I relit the other end when I noticed (this was done overnight so lost somewhere around 4 hrs smoke) and it died before the center row again...
> 
> ...



You mean something like this
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4211/meat-smokers


----------

